# Mathematische Zeichen darstellen



## Gästchen (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ist es möglich in einem JLabel oder JTextField mathematische Zeichen darzustellen, wie z.B. eine Wurzel, Summenzeichen oder einfach nur Brüche?


----------



## Sky (10. Mai 2005)

Das geht bestimmt...

mir fällt spontan folgendes ein:
- HTML
- Ein ImageIcon
- Vielleicht gibt es eine Schriftart, die das kann?


----------



## bummerland (10. Mai 2005)

mit unicode kannst du das machen. such dir das gewünschte zeichen raus (guck mal auf http://www.unicode.org) und dann machst du in dein JLabel "\uXXXX".


----------



## Gästchen (10. Mai 2005)

Mit Unicode kann man zwar die einzelnen Zeichen darstellen, aber es ist nicht möglich mehrere Zahlen unter einer Wurzel zusammenzufassen. Das ist (soweit ich weiss) bei HTML genau dasgleiche.


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Mai 2005)

Das Wurzelzeichen, welches du mit Unicode erzeugen kannst, ist dafür möglicherweise ungeeignet.
Vielleicht baust du dir doch eine passende Grafik, auf der du dann die Zahlen platzierst...


----------



## Roar (10. Mai 2005)

ich würd das zeichen selber malen. da kannste auch die grösse dynamisch gaten jenachdem wieviel unter der wurzeln steht und so....


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Mai 2005)

Oder so, gefällt mir wirklich auch besser. :toll:


----------

